# Auriculares inalambricos IR



## 15584104 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola a todos:

estoy por hacer el circuito de pablin ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm) 
 de los auriculares inalambricos... pero no consigo el transistor BEL187
por ningun lado, necesito un remplazo, o algo pliz.

Gracias..


----------



## freddi16 (Sep 30, 2008)

Supongo que podrias usar cualquier TIP que sea NPN...

Todos los TIP que conozco soportan hasta 7 Amper, asi que a menos que le quieras conectar los parlantes mas grandes del mundo supongo que con un TIP alcanzara 

un dato que por ahi influye mucho:

busca en internet el datasheet del BEL 187 y fijate el Hfe, y que coincida mas o menos con el reemplazo NPN de TIP.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## 15584104 (Sep 30, 2008)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que podrias usar cualquier TIP que sea NPN...
> 
> Todos los TIP que conozco soportan hasta 7 Amper, asi que a menos que le quieras conectar los parlantes mas grandes del mundo supongo que con un TIP alcanzara
> 
> ...



muchas gracias..y mas por ser el 1º en contestarme 

pero se manejar muchas cosas con internet y la Pc, pero el  datasheet no lo entiendo disculpame ops: 
pero gracias por tu ayuda y voy a seguir buscando


----------



## 15584104 (Sep 30, 2008)

aca encontre esto.
por favor si me puden decir cual me puede servir.
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el BC337 ó BC338, o usa el BD135 que es de mayor potencia.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 2, 2008)

ok gracias, espero q me sirva.

otra preg. re ferida a ese circuito,

hoy fui a un negocio de electronica, y el encargado es nuevo y no sabe mucho :S o soy yo el q no sabe , y necesito saber como le pido el transformador.. le digo: dame un transformador q tnga un entrada de 8 y una salida de 1k?
o como le pido .? 
q preg boba


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola.
Pide un transformador de audio de 8 ohm a 1K ohm.

Si por allí tiene un radio antiguo de transistores, que esté en desusos, desarmalo y mira si el parlante esta conectado a un transformador, si es así, es transformador de necesitas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 7, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Pide un transformador de audio de 8 ohm a 1K ohm.
> 
> Si por allí tiene un radio antiguo de transistores, que esté en desusos, desarmalo y mira si el parlante esta conectado a un transformador, si es así, es transformador de necesitas.
> ...



gracias "elaficionado" por responder a todas mis dudas..sos un master


----------



## dreadlocker (Oct 8, 2008)

buenas 15584104... te recomiendo q te fijes si el fototransistor q usas recibe unicamente infrarrojo ya q si recibe luz solar por ejemplo le entraria ruidos al receptor...
nada mas eso suerte...
despues conta como te quedo...
nos vemos


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 8, 2008)

dreadlocker dijo:
			
		

> buenas 15584104... te recomiendo q te fijes si el fototransistor q usas recibe unicamente infrarrojo ya q si recibe luz solar por ejemplo le entraria ruidos al receptor...
> nada mas eso suerte...
> despues conta como te quedo...
> nos vemos



ok despues te cuento, otra duda, puedo reemplazar los potenciometros de los dos eskemas por resistencias?
porque salen caros los potenciometros :S... el trabajo de los mismos es de variar el volumen, no?
Gracias


----------



## dreadlocker (Oct 14, 2008)

no creo q sea caro...
fijate en otros locales q vendan componentes electronicos...
saludos.


----------



## j&amp;d (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola este es mi primer post....
soy nuevo en lo de la electronica....

Yo igual estoy construyendo ese circuito y me gutaria saber por tiene ese transformador...
ya que tiene una fuente de 9v q deberia alimentarlo. ( ahi dicen porq, pero no entiendo )
Ademas no explica el tipo de parlante q requiere el circuito.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/auricir/index.htm

Desde ya muchas gracias....

( Les agradesco a todas las personas q se dan la lata de reponder a las dudas....
   en este foro e aprendido mucho gracias a ellos.... )


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola.
Ese transformador es para adaptar la impedancia si usas un parlante como fuente de sonido.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Roxana Heredia (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola chicos....me alegra que alguien mas tenga este proyecto, es mi primer proyecto de electrònica y se me ha hecho muy dificil encontrar el fototransistor... me podrìan ayudar con algun otro nombre de este elemento o como lo puedo pedir porque lo pido como fototransistor y no lo consigo ademàs tampoco encuentro el Datasheet...bueno de antemano les quedo muy agradecida...


----------



## j&amp;d (Jul 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias elaficionado por tu ayuda....!


----------



## diegoja (Jul 15, 2009)

Yo creo que como reemplazo del BEL187 te andaria muy bien el BC337, segun lo que me fije en las hojas de datos de los transistores. Que confirme esto otro forista por las dudas. Saludos.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 15, 2009)

Roxana Heredia dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos....me alegra que alguien mas tenga este proyecto, es mi primer proyecto de electrònica y se me ha hecho muy dificil encontrar el fototransistor... me podrìan ayudar con algun otro nombre de este elemento o como lo puedo pedir porque lo pido como fototransistor y no lo consigo ademàs tampoco encuentro el Datasheet...bueno de antemano les quedo muy agradecida...


es un receptor infrarojo, a mi parecer puiedes reemplazarlo por cualquiera, por ejemplo este 
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=PT1302B/C2
tiene la ventaja que trae filtro para luz solar, asi no hay ruido por las radiaciones solares.. saludos!


----------



## Roxana Heredia (Jul 17, 2009)

Gracias Jesùs ya encontrè el fototransistor pero este proyecto me està dando muchos problemas...no me quiere funcionar


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 18, 2009)

Recuerda que el foto transistor tambien tiene "polaridad", es decir, solo conduce corriente en un sentido..


----------



## Roxana Heredia (Jul 18, 2009)

El problema que tengo es en el emisor...la resistencia de 10ohms(1W) como es muy pequeña funciona casi como un corto y el led como esta conectado directo a los 9v y al base-emisor del transstor BD140 se supone deberìa conducir pero no conduce y no entiendo el porque....y si no funcona eso no funciona nada..


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 19, 2009)

que hay del BC547, ya comprobaste que estuviera en correcto funcionamiento? pruebalo poniendo un voltaje en ves del "transformador", y corrobora que este bien ese transistor, por que si no jalka ese, todo lo demas no funcionará...


----------



## Roxana Heredia (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok gracias..ya me transmite del emisor al receptor pero aùn no puedo escuchar por los auriculares, comienzan a calentarse y se queman pero solo de un lado..no sè si sea porque estan conectados directo a la fuente...porfa si me podrìas ayudar te lo agradecerìa..


----------

